# MMA Fighter BittenThrough Penis by Pitbulls



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Holy cow! :-o

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/24/kyacey-uscola-penis-injur_n_587768.html

When Mixed martial arts fighter Kyacey Uscola lost during a recent episode of _The Ultimate Fighter_, he likely had no idea that he would soon suffer a serious penis injury that same night. But that's exactly what happened, nearly placing him in league with Channing Tatum and an unfortunate Super Bowl fan.
Deadspin and Bloody Elbow flagged an interview with Uscola, who says that he was attacked by dogs after his elimination. One of the pitbulls bit "all the way through" the fighter's penis.
Scroll down for more, and click here for the full interview.

Stephan Bonnar: So Kyacey, after you got off the show you had a pretty interesting fight, and this one was not with humans but rather with a pack of pit bulls. What happened? 
Kyacey Uscola: I was walking up to the side of the (TUF) house, along the road, when these dogs sort of ran up on me and cornered me, and um I'm an idiot I didn't run when I should've ran, I squared off with them and sliced my hand punching one in the teeth. Got chunks bitten out of my shoulder, hip, hamstring and the uh money one was that they bit through my urethra and uh I had to have a catheter for two weeks...
SB: The tooth actually pierced through your penis?
KU: Yeah, all the way through.
Story continues below




<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> document.write(''); document.write('<iframe frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" width="300" height="250" style="width:300px;height:250px;overflow:hidden" name="ad_mid_article" src="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adi/huffpost.sports/longpost;featured-posts=1;sports=1;entry_id=587768;combat-sports=1;kyacey-uscola=1;kyacey-uscola-injured=1;kyacey-uscola-injury=1;kyacey-uscola-penis=1;kyacey-uscola-penis-injury=1;kyacey-uscola-pitbull=1;mixed-martial-arts=1;global=1;' + HPAds.ads_client_side_qvs() + ';load_mode=inline;page_type=bpage;pos=mid_article;sz=300x250;tile=3;ord=1337655140?"></iframe>'); var debugadcode = ''; debugadcode = debugadcode.replace(/\' \+ HPAds.ads_client_side_qvs\(\) \+ \';/gi,HPAds.ads_client_side_qvs()); document.write(debugadcode); </SCRIPT><IFRAME style="WIDTH: 300px; HEIGHT: 250px; OVERFLOW: hidden" height=250 marginHeight=0 src="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adi/huffpost.sports/longpost;featured-posts=1;sports=1;entry_id=587768;combat-sports=1;kyacey-uscola=1;kyacey-uscola-injured=1;kyacey-uscola-injury=1;kyacey-uscola-penis=1;kyacey-uscola-penis-injury=1;kyacey-uscola-pitbull=1;mixed-martial-arts=1;global=1;cap_12=n;qcs=D;;load_mode=inline;page_type=bpage;pos=mid_article;sz=300x250;tile=3;ord=1337655140?" frameBorder=0 width=300 name=ad_mid_article marginWidth=0 scrolling=no></IFRAME>

SB: It bit a hole in it?
KU: Yeah.​


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I hate this shit. I read the entire interview and I didn't see where he mentioned pit bulls at all. Even if he did mention it did he see the dog's papers? What lines are the pit bulls out of?

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

people on the streets call my buddys square headed dutchie a pit bull


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> I hate this shit. I read the entire interview and I didn't see where he mentioned pit bulls at all. Even if he did mention it did he see the dog's papers? What lines are the pit bulls out of?
> 
> http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html


Ben,

I think he made the pit bull shit up. Probably got bit by his
girlfriends toy poodle and is too embarrassed to admit it LOL


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats some tough luck


----------



## Julz Argo (Jun 7, 2010)

whatever the breed was he still got his junk messed up


----------



## steven sheridan (Sep 21, 2009)

I was doing a drug search the other day with my lab, and it was called a pitbull. Some people just don't know.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

well at least he wasn't this dudes sparing partner.
http://www.manolith.com/2010/06/01/mma-fighter-kills-friend/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> well at least he wasn't this dudes sparing partner.
> http://www.manolith.com/2010/06/01/mma-fighter-kills-friend/


Hi Todd,

I'm not into the whole MMA thing, but I don't think ONE
Pro MMA fight, qualifies anyone as a "MMA Fighter" like the
story says. If this keeps up I'm going to start doubting the
honesty of the news media.


----------

